# Sweety. (Ongoing Picture Thread)



## Sweety's mom (4 mo ago)

Starting a pic thread for my little Sweety. This first one is the first feather I’ve gotten from him. 🥺 I realize that eventually I’ll get so many other feathers from him, but isn’t this so beautiful 😭


----------



## Sweety's mom (4 mo ago)

I’ve been keeping some of his little fluff feathers too 🥹🥹🥹


----------



## Sweety's mom (4 mo ago)

Here is a pic that stems from my other thread in bonding and taming where I talked about a new barrier I got in order to make a safe fly room for Sweety. This is an 8X10 magnetic screen door. It was meant for a garage door but it was perfect for me to be able to slice my little studio apartment into sections to keep him away from my kitchen and my front door. You can roll up either or both sides and it becomes totally out of your way. It comes in lots of other sizes too bigger and smaller.

i had a maintenance guy in here after I put this up and he asked hey not being nosey but what is this net for? And I said so my bird has a safe fly area on the other side of it. He said wow it really looks great and usually when people attempt something like this it doesn’t work out looking so good. I was worried about that too, I didn’t know if it would look like a drapery cheap mess or not but it’s very decent quality and doesn’t hang soft and cheap.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Whoa, that magnetic screen door looks absolutely great. It fits right in with the layout and seems like it works perfectly. This a great idea and great option for members with more open floor plans or who have budgies not accustomed to flying around yet. Could you perhaps post a link to it? 

Great pictures, their feathers are so cute too, aren't they?


----------



## Sweety's mom (4 mo ago)

StarlingWings said:


> Whoa, that magnetic screen door looks absolutely great. It fits right in with the layout and seems like it works perfectly. This a great idea and great option for members with more open floor plans or who have budgies not accustomed to flying around yet. Could you perhaps post a link to it?
> 
> Great pictures, their feathers are so cute too, aren't they?


Here is the link to the exact one I bought, though it comes in many different sizes. Also the pics on this link are horrible and it actually looks much better in person!









Premium Garage Door Screen for 1 Car Garage 10x8ft, Durable Heavy Duty Fiberglass Screen Mesh 10x8 with Hook & Loop Tapes, Strips, Doors Screen with Powerful Magnets, Easy Assembly (120'' x 96'', BK) - - Amazon.com


Premium Garage Door Screen for 1 Car Garage 10x8ft, Durable Heavy Duty Fiberglass Screen Mesh 10x8 with Hook & Loop Tapes, Strips, Doors Screen with Powerful Magnets, Easy Assembly (120'' x 96'', BK) - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

Thank you so much for posting that. I'm thinking of all the possibilities. I can put one over my windows so I can have a lovely fresh breeze come in whilst the birds are out. I can also use it to divide the room so both girls are allowed out at the same time.


----------



## Sweety's mom (4 mo ago)

ChickWas said:


> Thank you so much for posting that. I'm thinking of all the possibilities. I can put one over my windows so I can have a lovely fresh breeze come in whilst the birds are out. I can also use it to divide the room so both girls are allowed out at the same time.


They make window sized ones!


----------



## Sweety's mom (4 mo ago)

I posted this pic in another thread so decided to post it here too. This is my sweety in a pod tent. This was one way I could let him out of the cage safely before I had the above magnetic door installed. Also if your bird ever needed to travel or stay with someone else, this type of pod could really help in a hotel or other unfamiliar spaces your bird may have to stay. It folds down into a carry case about the size of a dart board but very lightweight. I can also fit in there with him if I’m willing to be down on the floor.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sweety looks so adorable on the perch on top of his cage in his pod!
I'm looking forward to seeing lots more pictures of him in the future.*


----------



## Sweety's mom (4 mo ago)

YouTube may take this down soon because of the Disney song in the background. But this is Sweety’s first time hearing and watching the Sorcerer’s Apprentice. At first he listens to figure out how the new music and sights (of the Mickey cartoon) will make him feel. Based on that he preens and does an interpretive dance, but when the music really takes off so does he! Ps...the mirror has been taken out of his perch and the dowels have been replaced with natural wooden ones since this was taken.


----------



## Sweety's mom (4 mo ago)

Here’s Sweety’s first time hearing Fleetwood Mac’s Tusk. Again, YouTube may soon yank this down because the song is playing.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Adorable! I look forward to seeing a lot more pictures and videos of Sweety in the future.
Thank you for also updating us about the mirror and perches. Much appreciated.*


----------



## Sweety's mom (4 mo ago)

Here is Sweety again interacting with his crow friend. In another thread I was talking about the fruity pebbles pellets, and how Sweety is pretty meh about them. Well I found that his crow friends love them, so I put a little pile of them out on the deck rail for this small group of crows each morning. They politely come eat the treat, and Sweety interacts with them as much as he can.

In this video, the following cute Sweety antics take place...

Sweety does a bunch of dances. He makes a lot of calls. He flits around, shows the crow his clean water and cuttlebone. Sings and does everything he can to get crow’s attention. Does a big wing stretch. Flies about the cage, squawks. Then goes to his toys and says look I have all these fun enriching things. Chirps more, then gets preoccupied by destroying this toy. Oh wait, at the very end the crow flew away. Dang.


----------



## Sweety's mom (4 mo ago)

In this video, I have Sweety on a rolly thing so he can be right up to the window. His crow friend was on the ground, not on the porch ledge yet, so Sweety makes a fantastic flight display to get the crow’s attention. The crow does come up onto the ledge, for treats I put out, but Sweety is fine thinking his display brought his friend closer. Then he spends several minutes showing the crow his prowess and his toys. At the very end the crow flies away and Sweety stops what he’s doing and looks off after his friend wistfully. Not to worry though, another crow friend is pulling up right after that one.

Sweety is actually an expert flyer. He can hover like it’s nothing! The first few seconds of this video shows what I mean. From this angle it may look like he is frantic. But he’s actually expertly flying exactly where he wants to. He practices this daily.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sweety is truly an awesome little fellow! 💜💜 *


----------



## Sweety's mom (4 mo ago)

This is Sweety back when I was getting him used to his little travel cage when he was very young. I would bait him into it and then put him in front of lots of music and cartoons. He would get distracted by the music and shows and it’s so cute. Still, he might be motivated to go eat his treat some more. When this would happen I would change the song or distract him in some way to get him off the treat. Eventually if I cant override his desire for the treat I just take it out and see how long he hangs out in the environment without a treat.

In this video he has been baited into the travel cage by a giant endless treat but he quickly gets sucked into the Disney song. But since the song is be our guest and it’s all about eating all the treats, Sweety goes to the treat and gobbles a feast for himsel. I know how much millet he’s had recently (not much) so I let him feast for a minute. But I also know the ending will grab his attention again and draw him away from the treat. At about 3:00 he stops feasting and gets present with the music again. So cute!






After I got him to this stage and he loved going different places in the little travel cage he didn’t need to be baited so much. I‘m going to get an even smaller carry around carrier and try to get him into it. He might just love it. And mostly I want him ready to get into some kind of carrier to a vet emergency situation. Since he’s not hand tame I’ve got to get a system in place in other ways.


----------

